# arbormaster training....



## budroe69moni (Aug 27, 2002)

has anyone ever attended any of the arbormaster
training courses that have been offered???? are 
they worth the time and the $??????
just curious,
budroe


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Aug 28, 2002)

Probably depends on how far you have come along.

There was a day of a mass-class at Leu Gardens in Orlando with ArboMaster for something like $25 a person, lunch incl. i wish i had gone to something like that long ago, they really had some things to offer, but then it was mostly revue for me at that point; that i probably wouldn't have wanted to pay the full price for. But for that intro day, the cheap ropes i got from the Sherrill booth, meeting some climbers and rapping; that day price was a true gift in price and purpose.


----------



## Sweetgum (Aug 30, 2002)

*ArborMaster Training*

I have taken three of the ArborMaster Training Modules. They were each 2 days apiece, 6 days total. Climbing Module 1, Chainsaw Safety and Precisioin Felling, and the Rigging 1 module. Very in depth and very hands on. I recommend them highly and their trainers are the best in the world. A very worthwhile program and well worth the cost. I am not a beginner by any stretch and have had the opportunity to work with very educated and safety conscience people. Go to ArborMaster.com for more info and a list of upcoming modules and locations with dates.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 30, 2002)

sweetgum,

welcome to ASite!!


I also have taken the same three modules. Very good training. In our classes, most of the trainees were beginning to intermediate climbers. The instruction is very good for them, as well, for more advanced folks. Going over basics never hurt anyone!! And there is a lot of good advanced/ progressive stuff too.

The more advanced modules are even better, I've heard. I've seen some of Duane's ( Arbo Canada boss)pics and videos, very good...

For a well advanced climber, the appx $900 fee might be a bit steep. The Arbormaster training series videos are very good, perhaps an option. As well, there is so much knowledge out there these days, in books, Arbo mags, TCC's, and all the webboard interctions.

Thanks to Paul Sisson's efforts with a state agency, we got our fees reduced to $300. Paul is the two time winner of the AM Skills competition. It seems the event is no longer held, oh well....I'd have had a hard time being competitive, as some of my old habits are rather ingrained...

I learned this move there:


----------



## Sweetgum (Sep 1, 2002)

*AMT*

Thanks rbtree!
Happy to join in. I plan on doing the Advanced Climbing and the Rigging 2 modules also. Were you in Seattle? It was a great time. I saw Paul there. I am familiar with his grant proposal that he wrote for the training you spoke of.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 1, 2002)

Rog was there, but he is kinda hard to see in a crowd


----------



## rbtree (Sep 1, 2002)

What's this, "Get shorty" day....?


My feet reach the ground.....if they have to....


----------



## msauls (Mar 22, 2010)

rbtree said:


> sweetgum,
> 
> welcome to ASite!!
> 
> ...



hey ron is that your white worktruck in the background?


----------



## rbtree (Mar 22, 2010)

Sure...

there's a built in chipper on the other side..

Man o man, that was 8 years ago...

Arbormaster Training has seemingly cut way back. New kids on the block are North American Training Solutions and STARRS Training.


----------



## irish93stang (Mar 31, 2010)

our company brought arbormaster in for a couple weeks this year to get the guys up to date on precision felling/chainsaw operation.... I believe we are having them come back for the climbing and rigging portion.. Not sure of the price.. Rip and Ken are top notch guys and instructors.. Try gettin through to a group of egotistical tree guys that are set in their ways lol these guys did it and made it fun.. highly recommend them


----------



## Jimmychips (Apr 1, 2010)

Arbormaster training rules. Makes you safer, more skilled and more productive. Worth every penny. The training took my small company to the next level.


----------



## senones (Apr 1, 2010)

*Look at all you Florida guys.*

Zone 10b here. ArborMaster is money well spent. We should all continue our education so we don't get complacent. I am studying for my BCMA right now and just relized how complacent I have gotten in the past couple of years by working too much and not attending seminars and the like. Correct me if i am wrong, but aren't Rip and Ken the Kings of removals? They rock. But, I have to give credit where it is due. NATS has a very good program and Mr. Bruce Smith is an excellent instructor (and another Florida Boy)/


----------



## KingArbor (Apr 9, 2010)

Can anyone give me a rough figure on entry fee $ to the open enrollment level 1 climbing and rigging seminars? Thanks


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 9, 2010)

KingArbor said:


> Can anyone give me a rough figure on entry fee $ to the open enrollment level 1 climbing and rigging seminars? Thanks



2 day $500 3 day $700

this was interesting on their site

*23-24 San Diego, CA: SPANISH CLASS Level 1 Tree Climbing Methods and Best Practice *
apperiantly they are holding a special class for those who are taking all of the jobs from native born americans out west. Arbormaster how about you teach them to speak english, but then we wouldnt be able to tell them apart from those that belong here.


----------

